# pundamilia nyererei (igombe island) and ?



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I am setting up a 75 gallon for pundamilia nyererei and would like to have some tankmates in there for them. Would zebra obliquedens be too close and would they be likely to inter-breed? If not the zebras, what are some others that would work without the threat of hybrids? Thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi you can house some H.latifasciatus "zebra obliquuidens" with the nyerrerei, try to purchase some Haplochromis chilotes or rockribensis(H.sauvagei) and you wil have a very noce combo.
xris


----------

